# PS4 from US



## GhorMaanas (Dec 12, 2015)

Hello everyone!

me and a friend are contemplating buying PS4 this month, placing order on  amazon US, getting the consoles shipped to his cousin's address who  would then get them to us later this month. i have some queries on that  (newbie regarding new-gen consoles)....hopefully someone would read and  answer:

1. i hope its not very uncomfortable to carry 2 PS4 consoles from US to India (lone traveller i think, but unconfirmed)?

2. is it needed to declare these items at Mumbai airport?

3. the consoles would cost us ~21k each this way, albeit obviously w/o  any warranty. i have read some articles on PS4 v/s XB1; didn't come  across mention of anything about any issues with the PS4. hope i am  correct, and getting this console w/o warranty would be fine?

4. should we wait? any indication of prices to come down further in the US, esp. this being the xmas season? 

TIA!


----------



## Zangetsu (Dec 14, 2015)

If they are sealed pack then custom will ask on it.

keep them in separate check-in bags.

if they ask then just say one is mine and other is a gift for brother or both are gift for two brothers on Christmas


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 14, 2015)

I carried consoles in and out of the country in my backpack. No questions asked, so long as you don't keep everything looking brand new. 

I wrapped my Xbox 360 and PS3 in soft T-shirts and sent the cables through.

But two consoles. You might have a problem. Just don't say anything. Just walk through.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Dec 14, 2015)

thanks! not yet confirmed if the friend is coming alone or not. if not alone, then shouldn't be a problem carrying 2 consoles. and yes, will ask to unbox the consoles and wrap them in towel or something and put them in between clothes or in handbag.


----------



## Sarath (Dec 17, 2015)

First of all, Hi man long time. Hope you are doing well. 

To answer your query. I don't think that it will be much of a problem getting two consoles. There is always a factor of luck but it's not going to be as bad as carrying a HDTV or something big like that.
In fact I got my own PS4 from US and the person bringing it had gotten two of those without any probs. I got it in the box too. No clothes wrapped around or things like that. Carrying it in normal luggage is good enough to escape customs. 

Also better wait for another price cut around Xmas. It has been confirmed that there seems to be another round of cuts coming. Not to mention great deals on games and such. 

Good luck


----------



## Gollum (Dec 17, 2015)

Buy from duty free and you can get it without tax


----------



## Xai (Dec 17, 2015)

Do you get warranty when buying from US?

A colleague recently purchased a XBOne from US during BF sales, and he says he got international warranty.


----------



## Kaltrops (Dec 17, 2015)

Xai said:


> Do you get warranty when buying from US?
> 
> A colleague recently purchased a XBOne from US during BF sales, and he says he got international warranty.


You lose the warranty and the PS4 is known to have minor problems. A lot of them have been swapped out.

I think your friend lied about the international warranty.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 4, 2016)

thanks a lot everyone!


  [MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION] - welcome back! nice to see you post again here. am fine & hope the same for you. 
sorry for the late response as checking in here after many days.



now not getting the PS4 from the US, but probably dubai instead. will be there the day after tomorrow & thats when the purchase is intended for. since  [MENTION=115573]Sarath[/MENTION] you have lived in the mid-east, could you pls tell if the console could be bought & brought back to India without attracting the customs-eagles? have an empty handbag already with me, and hoping to get the console for around 20-21k there. will throw in some controllers and games too with it, but shall remain below the limit of 35k. hope that way wont have to throw away the in n wrap it in a towel n all such  stuff.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2016)

^one of my frnd recently bought a sealed pack PS4 from US (which he had bought in thanks giving day as discount) and he didn't have to pay any extra


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 5, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> ^one of my frnd recently bought a sealed pack PS4 from US (which he had bought in thanks giving day as discount) and he didn't have to pay any extra





thanks! that was also a relieving reply. i wasnt able to understand that when the cost of purchase is less than 35k which wont attract any duty, then why some are suggesting to throw the box away/remove the seal/make it look damaged n old.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2016)

GhorMaanas said:


> thanks! that was also a relieving reply. i wasnt able to understand that when the cost of purchase is less than 35k which wont attract any duty, then why some are suggesting to throw the box away/remove the seal/make it look damaged n old.



I think he was lucky as it was a sealed pack box which most of the time officials suspect is a selling item.
but when u bring PS4 from outside India then open the sealed box, but u can keep the PS4 in the box itself and say that its a gift to my blah/blah relative and declare the custom amount as Rs 0 in custom form which is generally filled in Airport for the purpose of Red channel & Green channel.

also declare the checkin bag as fragile coz custom officials don't handle checkin bags well ( i mean they through the bags from one to another)
so if its declared fragile they will handle the bag well.

let me tell u what he bought
PS4 (500GB) + PS4 camera + Watch dogs + Uncharted collection (bundled with PS4)


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 5, 2016)

Zangetsu said:


> I think he was lucky as it was a sealed pack box which most of the time officials suspect is a selling item.
> but when u bring PS4 from outside India then open the sealed box, but u can keep the PS4 in the box itself and say that its a gift to my blah/blah relative and declare the custom amount as Rs 0 in custom form which is generally filled in Airport for the purpose of Red channel & Green channel.
> 
> also declare the checkin bag as fragile coz custom officials don't handle checkin bags well ( i mean they through the bags from one to another)
> ...





ok thx! will do so. i will only buy the console. also an update is that the cap for allowance has been increased to 45k from the earlier 35k. 



but whats worrying me now are the complaints about defective phones, tabs, etc. being sold at DDF. do you know PS4's price at Mumbai duty-free? 

or could u pls ask anyone informed abt this?


----------



## Zangetsu (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes its increased to 45k
Sorry no idea abt duty free


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 9, 2016)

ok so the update is that I didn't buy PS4 from Dubai airport. the 500GB console there had gone OOS, and the 1TB one (which I was not interested to buy in the first place) was selling for about 28.5k. 

Mumbai airport duty-free doesn't have PS4. they don't have any electronic item itself for sale. they just recently got some Bose speakers which they are mulling which shelf to keep them on!


----------



## Kaltrops (Jan 9, 2016)

GhorMaanas said:


> ok so the update is that I didn't buy PS4 from Dubai airport. the 500GB console there had gone OOS, and the 1TB one (which I was not interested to buy in the first place) was selling for about 28.5k.
> 
> Mumbai airport duty-free doesn't have PS4. they don't have any electronic item itself for sale. they just recently got some Bose speakers which they are mulling which shelf to keep them on!


Why not a 1TB? You'd be surprised by how quickly that hard drive fills up. Digital games and updates are huge!


----------



## GhorMaanas (Jan 10, 2016)

Kaltrops said:


> Why not a 1TB? You'd be surprised by how quickly that hard drive fills up. Digital games and updates are huge!




coz i could manually place a 1TB disk in there which would be cheaper (if i get my console from US or Singapore for 21k).


----------

